
One million webmentions sent - epeus
https://snarfed.org/1-million-webmentions
======
epeus
Test it out with [https://webmention.rocks/](https://webmention.rocks/) \- w3c
REC [https://www.w3.org/TR/webmention/](https://www.w3.org/TR/webmention/)

